# 85 BB, Anyone know the difference between 85BB and the 85FS?



## ScienceWizard

Hey guys, I have owned a Beretta 96 for 7 months now and have fallen in love with this wepon. Extreem ease to shoot, very accurate, just fits me great. Looking to buy a smaller 380 version the 84 or 85 for my wife. Just found a 85 with a BB designation on the wepon at what I think is a good price. I do not know and really have not found a souce yet to ID the BB. Anyone know what it stands for, and the difference between the FS? Looking for your knowlegeable responses. Thanks!!!


----------



## paratrooper

The BB designation is an older model. I have two Beretta 84BB's. Both are 13 round and the bluing is very impressive. The BB's also have more of a rounded or smooth overall design, if you will. I think the 85BB will be a single-stack mag. Probably 8 rds. or so.

The FS is a much newer design and has sharper edges and a squared off trigger guard. Also, they have a cheaper finish on them, more of a dull black coating.


----------



## berettabone

I own 2 96's....great minds think alike.....I also own an 84fs, with Brunion finish, which is a black dull, non-glare finish......the 84fs is a staggered stack magazine, 13 rds. and I believe that paratrooper is correct is stating that the 85 is a single stack mag..............I also believe that the 85's have a slimmer grip and profile......I prefer the 84, because of the grip feel, and the extra capacity magazine, some prefer the 85, which is slimmer......I am sure that someone with a bit more knowledge will chime in......either way, great firearm, very accurate out of the box...the only bad thing.....380 ammo is getting more expensive.


----------



## paratrooper

The 85's do indeed, have a slimmer grip and profile.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*According to Wikipedia,,,*

According to Wikipedia



> There are potentially 5 versions for models 81 through 87. The features for each version in models 81, 82, 84 and 85 are consistent between models (i.e., the 81FS, 82FS, 84FS and 85FS all have similar features). This is not the case with models 83, 86, 87 and 89, which were not made in all versions.
> 
> Base versions (no letter suffix)
> Base versions of models 81 through 87 are noted for having a rounded trigger guard and generally fewer safety features than subsequent versions. Safety is ambidextrous and frame-mounted. The frame is alloy, the slide is blued steel and the standard grips are wood.
> 
> B versions
> The B versions of models 81, 82, 84, and 85 introduced an automatic firing pin safety, a shorter extractor and grooved front and back straps.
> 
> BB versions
> The BB versions of models 81, 82, 84 and 85 have more serrations on the slide, white dot and post sights and other subtle changes.
> 
> F versions
> The F versions of models 81, 82, 84 and 85 introduced the "combat" trigger guard with a squared-off front that allows for a finger hold, plastic grips, a proprietary "Bruniton" finish, a chrome-plated barrel and chamber, and replaced the safety with a decocker, which lowers the hammer when operated. As a result, these pistols cannot be "cocked and locked".
> 
> FS versions
> Current production models of .32 ACP and .380 ACP Cheetah pistols are in the FS configuration (e.g. 81FS).[3] In models 81, 82, 84 and 85 they include internal improvements over the F versions that are not visible during casual inspection.


Hope this helps.

Aarond

Happy owner of an 85BB and an 87.

.


----------



## ScienceWizard

Hi Paratroper, Berettabone, and aarondhgraham,

Thank you for the enlightenment!!! Knowone else, even a local gunsmith could tell me the difference. As I stated I love my 96 - 40cal. I purchased the "84" for my wife, with the double stack 13 shot mag. It had a pachmayr rubber grip on the wepon. It is a pleasure to shoot. Dead on, and she loves it. Great purchase and I am extreemly happy.

Again thanks!!

Sciencewizard


----------



## berettabone

You're welcome...........my 84fs is one that I would never part with, stiff slide, stiff mag springs, and all.


----------



## ScienceWizard

berettabone said:


> You're welcome...........my 84fs is one that I would never part with, stiff slide, stiff mag springs, and all.


I sure am loving mine. I have used it more than my wife so far. Sweet wepon, dead on, easy to shoot!!!


----------



## berettabone

Used mine to qualify shoot for CCL.........I'm a better than average shooter and scored 150 out of 150 on an FBI silhouette target....if it was a liittle easier to carry, I think it would be close to the perfect firearm(for me). Don't know if I could have done it with my 96?


----------

